# I9300 (International S3) has official AOKP support now



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just sharing for any other international S3 users, since there is no thread in the development section.

http://aokp.co/index.../jb-build-3-r30

Mods, feel free to delete thread anytime


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i planned on making a thread for it but i didn't want to risk some d2 user accidentally flashing it...
If the updater-script asserts make it to build 4 I'll definitely put up a thread though!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> i planned on making a thread for it but i didn't want to risk some d2 user accidentally flashing it...
> If the updater-script asserts make it to build 4 I'll definitely put up a thread though!


Cool! So you're the maintainer for the i9300 AOKP?

You can have the mods remove this thread if you want. Not really a big deal to me. Just trying to keep the i9300 support alive on Rootz.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Cool! So you're the maintainer for the i9300 AOKP?
> 
> You can have the mods remove this thread if you want. Not really a big deal to me. Just trying to keep the i9300 support alive on Rootz.


Yeah I am 
And I don't mind the thread lol, good to spread awareness, if anyone somehow flashes the i9300 rom to their d2 device from THIS thread they deserve a brick. hehe


----------

